# 1937 CWC Western Flyer done again..one more time :-D



## bikesnbuses (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought this from Bri-in-RI a year ago..Finally got through it,only thing left to do is install and wire horn and battery tray...Upgraded a few small pieces,and de-rusted and restrung wheels with NOS spokes..Now..If I dont buy any more bikes,Ill only have 4 more to go through!! HA!..Right!
PS..This thing SOMEHOW actually FELL OVER in my driveway last week..Wow,did my heart drop when I saw it..But by some miracle ,it sustained MINIMUM damage(small seat scuff,and small bar scuff) WHEW!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 25, 2015)

Sweet...can I have it?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 25, 2015)

Twas but a joke...


----------



## bairdco (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome bike.

Every bike I've owned with a drop stand has fallen over. Small gust of wind, slightly unlevel ground, or just gremlins and the bike's on it's side with another new scratch.

Always impressive when you're showing off your rare ballooner, and then picking it up off the ground and trying not to cry.

Probably why most "deluxe" models had an ugly sidestand.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice CWC built Western Flyer. I dig it!

All my bikes have fallen over at least one time or another. I had three fall over like dominoes when I accidentally brushed into one. I stood and watched in horror as they tumbled over. Luckily, no damage.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 25, 2015)

The worst part was..it sat in the same spot in the same wind conditions for 4 hours ..then I left for an hour, came home and it was on the ground ...I think my neighbor came over and did it!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice! Like the chainguard, tank, paint, tail light, seat....well you get the point!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 25, 2015)

Gorgeous bike...I'm loving it. I think a pair of john's black walls would tie in with head tube and look pretty mean.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice bike! Great job cleaning it up too!


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 26, 2015)

Yea try a set of blackwall tires


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Very nice bike! I've had a few heart stopping moments like that as well. A few years back at a swap meet, I laid out a ton of cash for a very rare bike in mint original condition. Got it back to my space, and was getting ready to load it in my truck when a just of wind came and blew it over........ Nothing happened to the bike. But for a few seconds time stood still.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 26, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Yea try a set of blackwall tires




Only reason it has WW is because I had found the original Western Auto ad for this bike and this was what it came with..I do have original Davis Deluxe black walls for it(Davis WW tires?) ..Pretty sure a higher end bike like this wouldve been offered with whitewalls


----------



## jd56 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice bike!.
Scratching NOS paint is always a fear of mine...that's why I buy bikes that have some scratches already. And I like dropstands. I have had more bikes with side stands that fall over too. But usually because the stands are always too short. Or the bike leans too far to the stand side when stowed. Never did understand why stands used from the factory would be too short.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 27, 2015)

That's amazing bike came out great!


----------



## Dave K (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow is that clean!!!   Nice work!!!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 2, 2015)

really nice!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you guys! I appreciate the positive comments!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 3, 2015)

Really sweet bike B&B... nice work!  Just a great warm patina and the right amount of "use" on it. Love them like this!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 3, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics from when I got it from Tom so everyone can really appreciate the transformation.


----------



## dogdart (Oct 3, 2015)

What a beauty


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Bringing back a old post to say NICE BIKE!  Love it from tire to tire man.


----------



## tech549 (May 7, 2016)

very nice,i need to get in that pipeline to bri in ri. awesome!!!


----------

